# Never grocery shop when you're horny



## Spitfire (Jun 6, 2015)

http://now8news.com/jimmy-dean-sausage-in-walmart-bathroom/


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

I saw that on FB....my H started busting out laughing and I gagged. bleh!


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 6, 2015)

That poor Walmart employee will never be the same. lol


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that's a satire site.....there's an article on there about George Zimmerman being dead.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Re: Never grocery shop when you're horny

LOL


Silly woman she should Never go grocery shopping when she has the other type of hunger either. :grin2:

Bibi


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

SecondTime'Round said:


> I'm pretty sure that's a satire site.....there's an article on there about George Zimmerman being dead.


I think this one on that site might be real, lol:

Arkansas Man Arrested For "Pimping Beavers" On Craigslist Out Of Dirty Motel


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm glad it's not real. All I could think of was that poor guy who could never enjoy breakfast sausage again. ?


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

I looked it up on Snopes and its a fake news feed. All the stories from there are fake


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 6, 2015)

I thought maybe I found a nice HD girl for Woodchuck and it's a fake story. Dang it!


----------

